

Ask HN: Know of a service to notify of new books by author? - AmberShah

I'm looking for a service that will notify me via email when an author I like has a new book out.  Ideally this would be hooked into Amazon since I get all my books through there but I don't think they have this.  Right now I accomplish this by continually polling Amazon's author pages or by signing up to the individual author's email newsletters.<p>If this doesn't already exist, any idea where I might get the data to build something simple?  Some sort of publisher/bookseller data dump, or, even better, API service... I doubt Amazon would appreciate me scraping their site for the info.
======
scottkrager
I'm pretty sure Amazon recommendation service does this. Or you could login to
your account to tweak it show this happens.

